# Need advice feral cat with 10 kittens



## schatzfarms (Jun 21, 2010)

I live on a farm and feed 3 feral cats that reside in my barn. 2 of them had kittens together in the same spot and 1 took 1 kitten and moved it to raise and the other took all the other kittens. 12 to be exact. 3 have since died and after finding them outside in a bad place in terrible starving condition I live trapped the mama and took her and the kittens inside. 
It has been almost a week now and many sleepless nights I am now certain that all 9 will live. They are going on about 4 weeks old and the largest is 1 pound and the smallest is 8 ounces. I have been bottle feeding them. 
The problem is with the mama. She doens't clean them and has very little milk. She doesn't groom herself and has a bloated tummy. I believe she is loaded with worms. She is just plum worn out after trying to feed all of these kittens. SHe is not tame enough to pick up or take to the vet. I can now pet her and she is fine with me feeding her kittens but she clearly is not too trusting. At what point do you think I should put her back outside? I tried to worm her today and she starting fighting me and I got very little in her.
Do you think she would do better going outside now so that she isn't further drained with the kittens sucking on her all the time or do you think I should keep her in with them until they are older? 
She will lay there and let them suck on her but she doesn't have any milk or very little.
Thanks for any advice


----------

